# It began with a sore throat 5dpo...



## xanzaba

Hi all,

I was visiting my parents Sunday and woke up with a sore throat. My first thought was that I picked up something on the plane, but 4 days later I still have a sore throat and no running/stuffed nose, no fever. Does this ring a bell for anyone else? I read that there is something called early pregnancy factor that can lower your immune response and cause a sore throat.

Also have breakouts (very uncommon for me, but it is stifling here) and I'm more tired than usual.:shrug:


----------



## bambi90

thats quite odd, i'm 6dpo and on monday I also woke up with a sore throat but nothing has come of it, is this a symptom then?


----------



## xanzaba

Fingers crossed...


----------



## xanzaba

Okay, this might be a little tmi, but last night I was out to dinner with DH and had to rush to bathroom. But when I got there, nothing happened. Then, woke up in the middle of the night with same feeling. Again, nothing. Anyone had/have implantation that feels like bathroom cramps?

Also, still have sore throat- day 5 now, 10dpo.


----------



## brittany12

with my chemical back in October I was sneezing a lot and had a sore throat (for a day or so) and also had a headache for 3 days straight. So it could be a good thing..

this cycle (i'm only 3dpo) but I've had a sore throat, mild fever and starting to sneeze and get congested and I haven't been sick in over a year so hoping its a good thing, but at this early i'm not thinking it is!


----------



## tl682

I had a sore throat too at 5 dpo, and I'm now 10 dpo and am getting all bfn's... I don't understand, because I have a bloating feeling that I had the last time I was in early pregnancy.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck, Brittany! A friend recommended seeing a doctor, and I don't have strep, a fever, nothing. But these symptoms are vague, so we'll see next week...


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck,22 tl682! Maybe it's just too soon? I've heard 12 -13 dpo for testing.


----------



## xanzaba

Throat watch day 6, 11 dpo. Lost my voice this morning, throat still sore. Intermittent pangs and cramps, but sometimes I get those up to a week before AF shows her ugly head. Going to test Sunday (13 dpo). Wish I could concentrate on anything else...


----------



## brittany12

:test: I bet you're pregnant!


----------



## Felix26

I had a sore throat and cold symptoms with my first pregnancy before missed period. Good luck x


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks Felix26. Best of luck to you too. On the 2ww?


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies,

*Finally* getting over my sore throat. Getting weird stabbing feelings. No other symptoms really. Will test tomorrow and see if this was just a fluke and report back. Baby dust to all :)


----------



## brittany12

good luck! I hope you get your bfp!

my sore throat stopped Thursday night, but i'm still congested and sneezing! i'll be 6dpo tomorrow!


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck Brittany!


----------



## jessandaj

Good luck ! I've woke up today with a scratchy score throat and it had me wondering and then I saw this so hoping its good news for you !!!!


----------



## brittany12

Waiting for your update!


----------



## xanzaba

Well, it was a BFN. *But*, I had spotting!!! Possibly implantation or very early AF.


----------



## brittany12

Im sorry.. hopefully it was implantation!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks Brittany- now that I've had time to think, I'd be shocked if it's AF starting this early. It would be a 25 day cycle, never had one shorter than 27 (average 30 days). Should know by day's end, will keep posted!


----------



## xanzaba

Still unsure. Cramps intermittently, light flow. Definitely not full blown AF, but not nothing. Should know more tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyRose

Hi ladies, just stalking this thread and wanting to know how you are going? Last month when I had my BFP I caught a cold immediately which lasted about 3 weeks. Sadly it ended in a mc. This cycle I had a sore throat and blocked nose from the day of ovulation to 7DPO. Today is 9DPO, I'm due on the 3rd August. Hoping and praying it's a sign. I've also got creamy cm just like last month and a bit crampy/bloated just like last month. Can't wait to test! This TWW is killing me!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies, I just heard back from my doc and it turns out I had strep C. She said it is definitely possible that I had a chemical pregnancy considering I had a luteal phase that was 5 days shorter than normal. While there's no use crying over spilt milk, you should know. I waited 5 days and wish I hadn't.


----------

